# briggs 92900



## vogttp (Jan 23, 2005)

Hey guys! I have an old briggs 3.5hp lawnmower engine. The only way it will start is if I take the air cleaner off and use a screw driver to hold open the butterfly valve. When it does start, it surges. I ordered a carb rebuild kit. Do you think this will fix the problem?
Thanks! Tim


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

that and a carb cleaning and a check and make sure the governor spring is not broken or worn/stretched out.


----------

